# Diagrama de receptor satelital digital para senal de television



## melecio olivares (May 23, 2013)

Hola a la comunidad, necesito el diagrama del receptor satelital digital para senal de television, les envio los datos y les doy de antemano las gracias por su a apoyo:
Datos USA                                                     Datos Mexico
Marca: Dish Pro                                               Dish Network
Modelo: DE01; DE04                                         M31D
43YN                                                             Reg.ID:013
E211440                                                         WAMDAMBG02JH
120 volts, 60HZ, 40watts                                  CAIDR0040415536
Salida: 13/18 volts DC, 750mA                            Reconstruido: WBVD
                                                                     120V, 60hz, 40W
                                                                     Salida: 13/18v DC, 750mA


----------

